

Ask HN: What's with the downvoting to oblivion? - Intermernet

I've noticed that there seems to be a recent trend of extreme downvoting going on recently (It happened to me in the last 12 hours).<p>I can understand that if you disagree with a comment, you should downvote it (I personally don't have the downvote privilege, so of course I never downvote anyone) but it seems that certain members of this community have taken it upon themselves  to downvote ALL comment history if they disagree with one comment.<p>I first noticed it about a week ago. I don't really mind, as it's just a forum, but I'd like to understand the motivation, and why it has only started happening recently.<p>It's really the digital equivalent of putting your hands over your ears and yelling "La La La, Not Listening".<p>I presume that this too will be downvoted by my unknown nemeses... ah well.
======
tokenadult
Downvotes have been happening for a long time. One kind of downvoting that is
implicitly recommended in the welcome message for this community

<http://ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html>

is downvoting of comments that are "rude or dumb." Language choice can matter
for what is considered rude, and I think some of your most recently downvoted
comments were rude in tone and unnecessarily harshly worded. Live and learn.
Hacker News attempts to establish very high standards of civility and
thoughtfulness, as the linked welcome message explains.

------
ggchappell
On another topic (which you brought up):

> I can understand that if you disagree with a comment, you should downvote it
> ....

I don't. Do we want the top comments to be a representation of the views of
the Hivemind, or do we want them to be comments that lead to interesting
discussions? I'd much prefer the latter.

I therefore suggest that, for example, we all upvote thought-provoking things
we disagree with and downvote pointless, me-too-ish, or impolitely stated
things we agree with.

So, have an upvote, O thought-provoking person that I disagree with.

------
TheAntipodean
I don't hold the answer to your question but how does one go about procuring a
nemesis?

I'd be proud of that achievement were I you.

------
joezhou
Internet is indeed serious business.

------
t0
You took shots at a hero for many, Jobs. Put yourself in their shoes. Votes
are often what folks agree with, not what's right.

~~~
Intermernet
Yes, you're spot on there. I see this sort of hero-worship in many
communities. I'm still not sure why so many Americans loved Jobs but seem to
hate Gates, despite the latter doing more for the general growth of the
industry (admittedly through very shady, monopolistic practices), the US
economy, and recently, the health of humanity in general. Is it just because
Bill isn't as cool?

------
jacques_chester
Your historical comments don't seem to have been downvoted. Just comments in
the one thread.

~~~
Intermernet
Yes, I noticed that as well. My question is more of a general nature, not me
specifically. I've only noticed this behavior in the last few weeks.
Previously people would actually engage in debate or conversation, now it
seems that the downvote button is regarded as argument enough.

